# Long Time Coming



## kcfet (Feb 12, 2009)

Just starting my HT and started with an empty basement with 9' ceilings. Subdividing it into a workout room and HT. The electronices will be housed in a box between the rooms with avent fan pulling cool air from low in the workout room to high output in the workout room. The output is ducted from the top of the box to the vent with the fans. Access to the back through a door in the workout room.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

To post links, pictures, etc. you need 5 posts. You can pad some posts here. It can take an hour or more afterwards for your privileges to take effect. :T


----------



## whtreslr (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm going to begin my HT after the first of the year. I'll have a lot of questions. This is a great resource.


----------

